# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ***کمک *** اتاق عمل***

## alisol1250

سلام،امروز نتایجو دیدم اتاق عمل قبول شدم توروخدابگین خوبه بده؟ حقوقش؟زمینه کاریش؟ لیسانس یا فوق دیپلم؟

----------


## Parniya

معرفی رشته اتاق عمل

----------


## atrevafa

معرفی رشته ها تا جایی برای شخصی که دنبال آشنایی با اون رشته میگرده خوبه،ولی ولی ولی....
بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم(البته به هر کسی دیگه که دنبال هر رشته ای میگرده چه الان و چه برای آینده)بهتره که به وبلاگهای افرادی که این رشته ها رو دارن میگدرونند سر بزنید و باهاشون گفتگو کنین.

----------


## Mojtaba93

از لحاظ حقوقی  بگم خوبه 

 استخدامی  هم طرح بعد بیمارستان

تا جایی که یادمه قبلا  کاردانی   اتاق عمل بود  الان نمیدونم

----------


## hossein943

کارشناسیه
رشته خوبیه از نظر من
حوقش بد نیست
بازار کارش خوبه
شب کاری داره

----------


## bbehzad

بازار کارش که عالیه اگه تنبل نباشی درامدشم خوبه ولی باید بدونی و قبول کنی دستیار جراح هایی

----------

